# Fishing Cape Coral 3rd week of May



## Lophius (May 31, 2013)

The wife and I are starting our second year salt water fishing after having the opportunity to fish Cocoa Beach and Daytona last fall (nice whiting and blues) and a couple days at Skyway Pier, St. Petersburg (Spanish Mackerel and Silver Trout) this past February. We're trying a new location going to Cape Coral the third week of May and looking for any help to plan for and find the fish.
Questions are:
- What species are common or likely here this time of year?
- Looking for any recommended area pier/surf/bank locations, local rigs and bait advice. We're interested in tasty crustacean feeding species but like all kinds considered desireable for food.
- There seems to be more protected waterways in this are and would consider a trip on the water if there's calm areas to be had. Any recommendations or what are the conditions like?
- Lastly, what are the cautions for this area regarding Ciguatera toxin? Is it concern for any of these areas for specific species?
Appreciate any help we can get for a good experience; perhaps meet up with a P&S member for an outing.
Thanks


----------



## dpmkflorida (Feb 21, 2014)

For pier fishing, I would recommend the Sanibel Island Pier, the Bokelia (Pine Island) Pier and maybe even the Naples Pier.... The passes/access points off of Ft Myers Beach might be good too... you can expect to catch Snook, Redfish, Trout, Sheephead, etc. Usually, live shrimp works great from the piers.... for the beach, I use a Kastmaster silver spoon.... 1/2 or 3/4 ounce... You can only buy them at Sunshine Ace or the Bass Pro outlet..... I have caught the slam with this lure within 30 minutes - snook, redfish, trout.... can't really comment on the Ciguatera toxin....


----------



## Lophius (May 31, 2013)

dpmk,
Looks like I have a lot options there which makes it hard to sort out what's productive. I noted a lot of community park type piers near to where I'm staying; for example: the Yacht Club Community Park Pier, Four Mile Cove, etc. However, I don't really know if these are the right places to be. It looks like you've identified more open water areas to target and I think I like that better anyway. I assume the beach areas are near to these same pier areas? I shop a BassPro in my area but haven't seen the Kastmaster spoon. I do see a BassPro version of it. Perhaps it's an offering only at your local BP? I imagine some local bait shops will have knowledge of species to avoid consuming if any for the Ciguatoxin. Though I remain very functional, I presently have a couple health challenges and want to avoid compounding my issues.
Thanks for all your input. Much appreciated!


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey, I used to live in that area for some time and started my saltwater fishing there about a year ago or so. I'll be honest.. it's a pretty tricky area to fish >< Our tides are definitely funny and sometimes we get amazingly calm water where nothing happens. I like to see some rough surf when I fish, I feel stirs up more food which brings more fish. 

Generally I've found that fishing the passes gets you more chances at finding Reds, Black Drum, Trout and such. Where as I've had better luck with Whiting and Pompano fishing from the beach lol. We do have quite a few spots, some nearer and some further then others.. For beaches you've got Lovers Key, Sanibel and Captiva, you won't have to compete with as many swimmers here.. but there will definitely be boaters scaring away your fish at Lovers Key lol. The Sanibel Causeway CAN be a good fishing spot is mass amounts of bait are running through, otherwise it's pretty dead. Ft Myers Pier CAN be a decent spot if you don't have a lot of swimmers around and if you don't fish at the very end.. try more along the middle casting around the first or second sand bar, I've caught trout there lol. You can also use a Sibiki Rig tipped with squid and pick up live bait fish under the pier, excellent for the bigger fish. Big Carlos pass is OK, trout are there during the very early mornings around the grassy areas.. same with Captiva's pass.


----------



## Lophius (May 31, 2013)

Vinnx, thanks for helping to break down the character of the area. Having seen pictures of the area, I was really wondering about those calm waters as I haven't really fished that type of scene. Your point on rough surf is well taken. One question, I didn't really find an accessible Captiva's pass. Could you have been referring to Blind pass between Sanibel and Captiva?


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Ahh yea, I was talking about Blind Pass, I just couldn't remember the name lol. I haven't fished the area in a few months as I've recently moved to Orlando. Now I've started fishing the Atlantic lol. But I'll be heading back this weekend and I'll try to do some fishing. Ahhh, there's also been some good fishing around the pier at the end of pine island. Never been there myself, my dad did though and even he caught fish lol

I would recommend getting a near shore charter, or even a deep sea charter to go snag some of those big game fish. Around this time a lot of the game fish are more actively seeking out the bait balls that might be held up in grassy flats or sad bars inaccessible from shore. At the very least you'll probably catch bunches of catfish tho lol.


----------



## Lophius (May 31, 2013)

I'll pass on the salty cats although I'm sure I'll have to sort through a few.
We stayed in Orlando in February and went out to Skyway Pier in St. Petersburg. We'll be stopping back by there on our way to Cape Coral if that tells you anything. I fished Daytona and Cocoa Beach last fall and I definately had a preference for Cocoa and points south; more structure. Daytona has those long flat beaches but I still did pretty well on whiting and blues. Ormond by the Sea just north of Daytona was good and away from the tour crowds. Didn't get to the inlets as I wanted to make a day of it and timing/weather didn't cooperate while there but I'm sure those would be the better options.
If your headed back there this weekend, maybe a report? You know, some encouragement, with pictures. 
As enticing as big game sounds, would be more interested in a comfortable yet productive calm boat setting as the wife loves to fish (especially the eating part) but can't handle the waves. Suggestions?


----------



## surf-a-fish (Feb 1, 2006)

Greetings Lophius,

I highly recommend you make the trip over to Sanibel on your trip. Sanibel is a special place IMHO. As for the fishing, Blind Pass on the outgoing tide can be superb for Snook. 1/4 and 1/2 oz Bucktails in either white w/ red head or white and green work for me at the pass. If the fishing is slow the shelling is wonderful there. Any of the public beaches on Sanibel can be great for fishing as well. Bowmans Beach Park is one of the best for me. When conditions are right, the beach Snook fishing is World Class. On the down side... it is pay to park everywhere on Sanibel and you have to pay the toll to cross the causeway. Speaking of the causeway.. there is great wade fishing there and parking is free. 

Cheers,

JM


----------



## Lophius (May 31, 2013)

JM,

I take it the open water (Gulf) side of Sanibel is preferred over the inner waterway side? I will definitely check out these areas. Closed season on the snook will cool my heels somewhat on that one but it would be nice to catch some none the less. Getting into some reds, trout, sheepshead, or pompano would be desired. Thanks for the input. Much appreciated.


----------



## dpmkflorida (Feb 21, 2014)

Fishing on the Bokelia Peir on Pine Island can be quite productive..... I was out there a while back and caught nice size snapper on every drop of the line..... lasted all day.....


----------



## Lophius (May 31, 2013)

dpmk, thanks for the tip. If I don't get too loaded up with snapper at Skyway pier on my way down, I will make a point to check it out.


----------



## dpmkflorida (Feb 21, 2014)

I just posted and asked anyone if they have been out to Bokelia lately. I was thinking about going out there this Sunday..... I agree with the post on the causeway going over to Sanibel..... I always seem to catch something there - lots of trout, spanish mackeral, etc.


----------



## Lophius (May 31, 2013)

Well, I'm here now. Look to be in it tomorrow after I get my bearings today.


----------

